# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Request for aimbot

## lpwp227

Hi guys,
can anyone make a automatic aimbot without hpbar?
Lot of aimbots in public are using hp bar search method so i was thinking how tf does triggerbot works without hp but aimbot is not.
My though is what would if the triggerbot method could be implemented into aimbot? It will be awesome! :Big Grin: 

Aimbots have to be changed, they need to now begin to aim without hpbars.

I found a youtube video to take as a reference
it aims without hpbar

----------


## blr69

non hp bar aimbots rely on the red outline usually. problem is, in maps with red portions like gibraltor or route 66, these color aimbots tend to lock on the ground

----------

